# Tug Resort/review Database Maint



## TUGBrian (Mar 10, 2007)

Tomorrow (sunday march 11th) the TUG database for ratings and reviews will be offline for a period of up to 6 hours while we perform maintanance on it and upgrade it.

I apologize for this inconvenience but wanted to inform everyone just incase you experience difficulties in accessing ratings and reviews.

This should not impact any other areas of TUG.


----------

